# How much better (or worse) is college compared to high school?



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

For those of you who are in college and finished high school, how is college better or worse than high school? I've got about 3 more months until I graduate from that awful place (FINALLY!!). I'm really happy that I won't be around those a**holes 8 hours a day for 5 days a week anymore, but I'm starting to think about college. I have this terrible feeling that college for me will not be any better and that I'm going to go through the same crap I did in high school. I fear that I'll be around bullies and that I won't make new friends.

When I was in 8th grade going to high school, I was told that high school was so much better. I was given false hope, unfortunately. Now I'm hearing people say that college is way better than high school, but I seriously doubt it because high school was certainly not better than middle school for me even though people said it would. 

In high school, I'm the quiet type who has little friends. I get teased a lot by people who I don't even know. So will life get better in college or will it just be the same, or even worse? 

Experiences?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I would imagine High school would be worse than middle. 

I don't know myself, but it would probably depend on where you go and how academically focused the student body is.


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

University overall seems to have a much better atmosphere than high school, but then again, my high school completely sucked. It was incredibly cliquey. Everyone knew who everyone else was and had an idea of what kind of person they were. There were a lot of b*tchy girls and the guys who were popular could be such @ssholes. They had this game where they would walk down the hallways and actually rate girls as they passed by, not hesitating to yell out stuff like "ew, can we give ratings in the negatives?" so that the whole world could hear... :blank

Anyway, in University, you become completely anonymous. Classes are so big that it's basically impossible to know everyone in them. The fact that nobody cares what you do is incredibly refreshing.People are definitely more mature in the sense that they don't deliberately go out of their way to be rude to others, at least in my experience. 

Congrats on almost graduating btw, it's such an amazing feeling to finally walk away from high school forever.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't speak for everyone, but university was a million times better than high school for me. The best classes were the ones with 3-10 people in them, those were the ones I made friends in. I stuck with the people who were more serious about their school work, as opposed to the partyers. Almost everyone is starting over in university, so that tends to cut down on cliques. I found it much easier to make friends there, especially by joining clubs, which helped my SA a lot. I definitely agree with matty, every school is different, and at my university, you could even tell which program someone was in by their attitude.


----------



## Paul90 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to disagree with the other posters. High school was easy. You went to school for 6 or 7 hours and then came home and didn't really have to interact with the other people if you didn't want to. But college your stuck living with them.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It probably depends what course you're in and what kind of people you get along with. Some programs will have more studious types in them... Some programs will have more of the, umm, partying? type... Some will be guy-heavy... Some will be girl-heavy... Depends on what kind of teachers you get, too.

Overall though, I found college a LOT more tolerable than high school.



Paul90 said:


> I have to disagree with the other posters. High school was easy. You went to school for 6 or 7 hours and then came home and didn't really have to interact with the other people if you didn't want to. But college your stuck living with them.


Well, yeah, if you're stuck in residence, it's going to suck. I'd go back to high school before I lived in a college residence...

I know some people on this site have done the residence thing, though.. depends how much you can stomach, I guess.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll disregard my own experiences. I think university is much, much better for people with SA with high school. High school is typically based on cliques/popularity etc. It's not the same at uni. There's not real such things. I've seen so many transformations for people who were (im sorry, this may sound harsh) complete loners / socially awkward people to very happy, people with many, many friends. I think its a great way to start a fresh. Just have to be open, remember most people are in the same boat with not knowing a whole ton of people. Everyone is extremely friendly, and (for the most part) you have that whole popularity / cliques thing out of the way.

At this age, if you bully someone you're a ****in loser. Atleast in my experience and knowledge, that sh1t doesn't happen unless the bully is a complete sadcase. I highly, highly, recommend doing res if you can. People are just so ridiculously friendly (from what I've seen), and I've seen many people just do a complete 360 in terms of their personality and confidence, which is great.

Please do try and join clubs, as its just a great way to meet people with similiar interests as you (I know that sounds so cliche, but its so true!). 


Sorry you've had a rough past, but I'm sure university will be full of better times : )


----------

